# Got my Serie V Maduros



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks to Mike at Leaf & Ale I got me a box of Oliva Serie V Maduros. Here are some pics.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

MMMM Maduro....Tasty!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are an awesome sight...Great score!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats bro.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Those look great!!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

What a great cigar and the packaging is so damn attractive.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just wait until you try one!!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

After looking at this, I have decided to find me a box as well...dang you.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope you are going to let them rest for a bit Frank, last years were pretty stinky ROTT but mellowed tremendously with time.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

scottw said:


> I hope you are going to let them rest for a bit Frank, last years were pretty stinky ROTT but mellowed tremendously with time.


Last years knocked me on my a$$ last year when I smoked it! But I haven't heard anybody so far saying this one is as strong as last years. So I don't know.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice pick up Frank.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratz man.

Geez everyone here lately is getting a box. Its a sign from above.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Great score, frank. Let em rest till thanksgiving after dinner.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Last years knocked me on my a$$ last year when I smoked it! But I haven't heard anybody so far saying this one is as strong as last years. So I don't know.


Many people that I've talked to comparing last years to this years all said they enjoyed this years more. I agree. This years in my eyes isn't as strong, and more balanced while still maintaining the great flavor of the maduro wrapper. It's still stronger than the regular V, but very different than last years. Let us know what you think. I've smoked about a box and a half right out of the box, no humidor aging required.

Maybe it's just me, but I get cigars to smoke. Letting them sit around does nothing but make me anxious, lol.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> Great score, frank. Let em rest till thanksgiving after dinner.


That sounds like a great plan, only a week away!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Many people that I've talked to comparing last years to this years all said they enjoyed this years more. I agree. This years in my eyes isn't as strong, and more balanced while still maintaining the great flavor of the maduro wrapper. It's still stronger than the regular V, but very different than last years. Let us know what you think. I've smoked about a box and a half right out of the box, no humidor aging required.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I get cigars to smoke. Letting them sit around does nothing but make me anxious, lol.


Last year I didn't get a box, just a couple given to me. The one that knocked me on my butt also had a lot of tar coming out of the head will smoking. The review is here if you can find it with pics.

I also buy to smoke, but during the week mostly smoke robusto size or smaller because of time. So just waiting for a good time when I have a full stomach and some time. From what you are saying about this year I can't wait!!


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Wow those look very nicee in deed, hope you enjoy them man.


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

yummy i love olvia v's and i love maduros maybe i should try a olivia v maduro!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Enjoy, Frank. I just got two in a trade, and cant wait to light em up.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Nice pick up. Mel loves the Serie V lanceros, but I won't tell her


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Good to know.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice pick up from a great vendor. That cigar should make Turkey Day very memorable,,,remember to review one with your good pictures as well. We will all smoke one vicariously thru you.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sung to the big Clock melody;

Yum-Yum-Yum-Yum :sing:

Yum-Yum-Yum-Yum____

Yum____!

Yum____!
Yum____!
Yum____!

Must be 4 oclock eh? 


.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Nice pick up from a great vendor. That cigar should make Turkey Day very memorable,,,remember to review one with your good pictures as well. We will all smoke one vicariously thru you.


I plan on smoking one on Thanksgiving but don't very much that I will review it then. But I will try to get a review in on one at some point.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm smoking one right now and it is terrific!


----------

